# Newbie.....sorta!



## Mouldy (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi all.

Found this forum after google led me here, so brand new to the forum.

I've been using a De'Longhi Magnifica bean to cup machine for some years now but it gave up the ghost just recently so a replacement has been purchased; Cabin fever, man maths and the sun & stars aligned and I got a deal on a Sage Barista Touch.

Have been watching a load of You Tube videos and learned quite a bit but I am struggling. Most of the info I'm finding suggest that coffee shouldn't start running from the portafilter for at least seven seconds or so. I've played around with grind size, (seemed to course as coffee was pouring to fast), and dose, (which was a lot less in weight than it should be using a preset), but I am still getting coffee pouring after around five seconds and the crema is very thin. Dose is now taking 28 seconds to grind to get the right weight in the portafilter and grind size is set to 9. Beans are Barista Reserve from Coffee Direct and it was roasted on 20/10. Maybe get hold of another, (fresher), bag of beans?

My guess is the problem is me rather than the machine but looking to correct whatever the problem is. Of course I may just be over thinking it and there is no problem at all!! 😁

All feedback welcome.


----------

